# Nola's New Harness (and leash) From Ruffwear!



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

Ruffwear contacted me about reviewing a couple of their products, and I picked the Slackline leash and the Webmaster harness. I LOVE them! The Webmaster is great, since it's next to impossible to slip, and it's the perfect harness for the beach, walks/runs, hiking, ect. I love the adjustability of the leash (goes from 3.5'-6', is either a standard leash or a hands free).

Nola wears an XXS in the harness.

My only complaint is I wish the leash were a bit thinner.
































She's back to being her ideal after being too chunky by a few ounces. :clap2:


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I just have to say again, I'm AMAZED at how good she looks in that harness. I still think a ruffwear harness like that would look stupid on a small dog if I'm not looking right at the pictures of her. For some reason it's just not computing with me that it looks great unless I'm physically staring at it.

But it looks GREAT!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, Nola... like I said in the other thread, I just love her. lol. I am not really a 'dachshund person' per say but I am INLOVE with this dog, I can't get enough. lol.

The Ruffwear looks great on her. I'd considered this for Jackson but thought it might be 'too much' and we never really do any intense hiking or anything. But I may have to look into it for the future!


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Wow, Nola... like I said in the other thread, I just love her. lol. I am not really a 'dachshund person' per say but I am INLOVE with this dog, I can't get enough. lol.
> 
> The Ruffwear looks great on her. I'd considered this for Jackson but thought it might be 'too much' and we never really do any intense hiking or anything. But I may have to look into it for the future!



Haha, aw thanks! She's a great dog, not that I'm biased or anything.  She gets that response from a lot of people, probably because she's not a "typical" Dachshund. She's not yappy, aggressive/snippy, she's well trained, reliable off leash, is aloof with strangers but loving when she accepts you.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Awwww thats too cute!
Nice gear!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

AmandaN said:


> Haha, aw thanks! She's a great dog, not that I'm biased or anything.  She gets that response from a lot of people, probably because she's not a "typical" Dachshund. She's not yappy, aggressive/snippy, she's well trained, reliable off leash, is aloof with strangers but loving when she accepts you.


That's great!!!
I love good nice dogs like that that is human friendly.
A good dog the owner is so proud of??? The best kind.... like a kid you know... to making their parents proud.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Nola is a gorgeous Dachshund. She really is! Congrats on your weight loss.  She looks super nice in that harness.

When I was a child I was bitten by an agressive Doxie .... tore my shirt on a fence trying to get to my bicycle ... and then the dog attached itself to my leg when I started to ride off on my bike ... all the way down a steep hill and to my house before letting go! Lol! I still like the breed though. Didn't deter me from dogs at all! Lol!


----------

